# growing comfrey from seed



## paulwheaton (Sep 4, 2010)

Apparently, this is "true" comfrey, NOT "russican comfrey".

In permaculture, this is often planted under fruit trees because it helps the fruit trees.

Comfrey is sometimes called "knit bone" because of how effective it is for mending bones.

Apparently the FDA is coming down on comfrey because it has dangerous alkaloids in it. It has about 1/100th the dangerous alkaloids that beer has.

YouTube - paulwheaton12's Channel


----------

